# Panaroof Question/New X Fan!



## CDN-X (May 8, 2005)

Hi Everyone,

My wife bought a Silver X, SE A/T a month ago and I have been obsessed with it ever since we drove it home. Found this forum when we had a minor problem and have been returning to find great information and suggestions.

Thanks to all of you!

I have read that the noise from the panaroof is expected (it's huge!!)

So that brings up this question: Has anybody installed a wind deflector for the panaroof? Has it improved the noise? And how does it look?

Thanks in advance for any responses!


----------



## XTrail1 (Feb 24, 2005)

I am considering a deflector as well.


----------



## dubberwithanxtrail (Mar 14, 2005)

I have also been looking for one and have yet to find one large enough. I have really looked that hard though but was kinda waiting to see if it would really make a difference with a sunroof that large. I know from past experinces that it will cut down wind noise on smaller sunroofs. So if anyone has tried one let us know how it works out.


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

Hi guys,

Stephen (SCHESBH) has one. I think he got it from the dealer with his X-trail.
I think the only problem he had was a rubber molding coming off... but I think that is fixed now...
Stephen why don't you step in and tell us the story:

Hope you don't mind me posting your excellent picture!


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

Stephen is honey-mooning, :thumbup:


----------



## Nosrac (Oct 21, 2004)

I was in the same boat about a month ago and decided to go head with the OEM roof deflector.

After the installation of the deflector, city driving (said under 80), the deflector work nicely (full open or not), however, once you get on the highway or drive over 80, if you keep the roof full open, I found it generates a really strong noise (feels like the air go above the deflector circulated back into the car), which IMO that noise is even louder than before the installation.  But if you keep your roof open up to the "initial stop" (when the roof stop after the one-click open) then even driving on the highway would not be a problem.

Does it work the $100? I would say so unless you really want to keep the roof full open even on the HW, then you might want to think twice about it.


----------



## Nosrac (Oct 21, 2004)

Here, doesn't show really well in this picture but you get the idea on a black X.  (and my little new purchase in the background)


----------



## kmccann (Jan 5, 2005)

ValBoo said:


> Hope you don't mind me posting your excellent picture!



+1 on that! It looks great! Nice work!


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

*the above post*

^^^^the above post^^^^^^
Just so that it is clear: this is not my ride;
*It Belongs to Stephen (SCHESBH)*
I just put his picture up cause it shows the pana roof wind deflector.


----------



## CDN-X (May 8, 2005)

Thanks for your comments!

As a footnote, I went to tint the windows (driver, passenger and rear) and inquired about the panaroof. 

Ziebart said they couldn't, due to tempature expansion/contraction. They said the glass may explode.

Anyone else heard about this?


----------



## gingertwist (Jun 18, 2004)

CDN-X said:


> Thanks for your comments!
> 
> As a footnote, I went to tint the windows (driver, passenger and rear) and inquired about the panaroof.
> 
> ...


I had my panaroof tinted and have had no problems. Makes a huge differance with respect to sunshine glare.


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Married but no honeymoon yet....*

I am back!... ok re the sunroof... I had all my windows tinted except the roof... Nisan would not do it and neither would Lebeau... same reason as stated above... 

As for the Deflector... Yes I had problems with it... twice.. but now it has been fixed... the rubber that is between the deflector and the roof kept coming loose after becoming wet.. so the dealer glued it on.. and no problems!

It works.. but it adds noise but I can live with it..

Stephen


----------



## mranu (Jun 9, 2005)

*Panaroof*

 I have installed the wind deflector for the panaroof and don't see much different. It's good when it half open, but now when it's fully open.





CDN-X said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> My wife bought a Silver X, SE A/T a month ago and I have been obsessed with it ever since we drove it home. Found this forum when we had a minor problem and have been returning to find great information and suggestions.
> 
> ...


----------



## poruchik_r (Jun 1, 2005)

SCHESBH said:


> I am back!... ok re the sunroof... I had all my windows tinted except the roof... Nisan would not do it and neither would Lebeau... same reason as stated above...
> 
> As for the Deflector... Yes I had problems with it... twice.. but now it has been fixed... the rubber that is between the deflector and the roof kept coming loose after becoming wet.. so the dealer glued it on.. and no problems!
> 
> ...


Sorry, a bit off topic. Stephen, where did you get the roof mounts?


----------

